# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  قطعی ناگهانی sql server و کانکشن کامپیوتر

## Ali.Afzal

با سلام

من با برنامه sql server 2008 r2 به مشکل عجیبی بر خوردم فقط با این تفاوت که برنامه من درست کار می کنه و  مشکل هنگی و افت سرعت نداره ولی در قسمت گزارشاتم، وقتی گزارشی را انتخاب  می کنیم، بعد از نمایش چند رکورد، به طور ناگهانی کانکشن قطع و دیگه اون  کاربر و سرور همدیگه رو نمی تونند ping کنند!! در صورتی که بقیه کامپیوتر ها می تونند سرور و کلاینت قطع شده را ping کنند!!!

در صورتیکه از 30 تا سروری که برنامه ما روی اونها نصبه فقط این سرور مشکل داره!

با برنامه sql Profiler هم که trace کردم مورد خاصی ندیدم فقط وقتی موقع قطع شدن میشه به طور ناگهانی مقدار cpu usage بالا میره!

حالا چی کار کنم؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
سیستم رو از نظر ویروسی چک کردید؟ این موردی که می فرمائید ارتباطی به SQL Server نداره. اگر ارتباط قطع میشه ولی میتوانستید Ping کنید بحث فرق میکرد. 
کلاینت شما به چه صورتی به سرور وصل هست؟
وقتی این اتفاق افتاد یک بار SQL Server روی سرور را Stop/Start کنید ببینید مشکل حل خواهد شد.؟
CPU Usage مربوط به کدام Process هست؟

----------


## Ali.Afzal

> سلام.
> سیستم رو از نظر ویروسی چک کردید؟ این موردی که می فرمائید ارتباطی به SQL Server نداره. اگر ارتباط قطع میشه ولی میتوانستید Ping کنید بحث فرق میکرد. 
> کلاینت شما به چه صورتی به سرور وصل هست؟
> وقتی این اتفاق افتاد یک بار SQL Server روی سرور را Stop/Start کنید ببینید مشکل حل خواهد شد.؟
> CPU Usage مربوط به کدام Process هست؟


با سلام،

سیستم ها به صورت ورک گروپ چیده شده اند!
ضمنا من سرویس SQL Server را هم ریستارت کردم ولی اتفاقی نیافتاد!!

ببینید SQL Server با ویندوز سرور هماهنگی خاصی داره و این قدرت رو داره که ارتباط یک کلاینت را با سرور قطع کنه!
این موارد هم تست شده و مشکلی نبوده:
1- کدنویسی
2- سلامت شبکه
3- دستورات SQL
4- نصب ویندوز سرور
5- نصب برنامه SQL

با تشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

> ببینید SQL Server با ویندوز سرور هماهنگی خاصی داره و این قدرت رو داره که ارتباط یک کلاینت را با سرور قطع کنه


خیر یک همچین اتفاقی امکان نداره بیافته.مگر این که بار ترافیکی اینقدر سنگین بشه که سرور نتونه جواب بده اونم به خاطر درخواستهای بیش از حد ارسال شده توسط کلاینت.
یک کار دیگه اینکه کارت شبکه کلاینت رو یک بار Disable کرده دوباره Enable کنید.
همچنین نگفتین CPU Usage مربوط به کدام Process ویندوز هست که میره بالا.

----------


## saman0181

سلام
بنده همین مشکل رو دارم

یک شبکه دارم که 4 تا سیستم به هم وصلن
رو یکیشون  برنامه بسته بندی نصب هست که  فایل exe اون شیر شده بین ۳ سیستم دیگه و رو سیستم دوم هم برنامه sql نصب هست که کلاینت هم هست خودش
برنامه درست کار میکنه
بسته های 100 گرمی   200 گرمی را که  بارکدشو اسکن میکنیم مشکلی نداره(حدود 500 عدد)
ولی به محض اینکه بسته های 400 گرمی رو بارکدشون رو اسکن میکنیم(مثلا 10  عدد بسته 400 گرمی)  حداقل 1 بار  ار تباط با شبکه قطع میشه
 یعنی شبکه بین ۴ تا سیستم یهو قطع و وصل میشه
و c[u سیستمی که sql روش نصبه هم فول میشه و بعد درست میشه


دوستان و اساتید مشکل از چی میتونه باشه؟؟؟

----------


## Ali.Afzal

با سلام خدمت دوست گرامی آرزوی قبولی طاعات و عبادت

مشکل من بطور معجزه آسایی حل و تقریبا میتونم بگم که تقصیر یک نرم افزاری بود که اصلا نه ربطی به SQL داشت و نه ربطی به برنامه من!!
من چند روز پیش از این اتفاق روی سرور نرم افزار اسمارت سکوریتی نود32 رو نصب کرده بودم و دقیقا از بعد نصب این برنامه، این بلا سرم اومد!!
نود 32 میامد اتصال بین سرور و اون کلاینت رو به مدت چند دقیقه قطع می کرد و مجددا متصل میشد! 
حالا اینکه آیا نود32 این کلاینت رو به عنوان هکر یا ویروس یا هر عنوان دیگه ای میشناخت رو دیگه ندانم!!

شما هم به نظر من پیگیر این قضیه بشید که آیا روی شبکه تون آنتی ویروس خاصی نصبه یا نه؟!!

----------


## saman0181

> با سلام خدمت دوست گرامی آرزوی قبولی طاعات و عبادت
> 
> مشکل من بطور معجزه آسایی حل و تقریبا میتونم بگم که تقصیر یک نرم افزاری بود که اصلا نه ربطی به SQL داشت و نه ربطی به برنامه من!!
> من چند روز پیش از این اتفاق روی سرور نرم افزار اسمارت سکوریتی نود32 رو نصب کرده بودم و دقیقا از بعد نصب این برنامه، این بلا سرم اومد!!
> نود 32 میامد اتصال بین سرور و اون کلاینت رو به مدت چند دقیقه قطع می کرد و مجددا متصل میشد! 
> حالا اینکه آیا نود32 این کلاینت رو به عنوان هکر یا ویروس یا هر عنوان دیگه ای میشناخت رو دیگه ندانم!!
> 
> شما هم به نظر من پیگیر این قضیه بشید که آیا روی شبکه تون آنتی ویروس خاصی نصبه یا نه؟!!


رو هیچ یک از سیستم ها انتی ویروسی نصب نیست
دلیل دیگری باید داشته باشه
یکی از دوستان میگفت شاید فضای بسته ۴۰۰گرمی تموم شده ک اس کیو ال قاطی میکنه

----------


## Ali.Afzal

امکانش هست یکم از برنامه تون بگید که داره چیکار میکنه؟ یعنی نرم افزارتون دقیقا چیه؟

----------


## saman0181

> امکانش هست یکم از برنامه تون بگید که داره چیکار میکنه؟ یعنی نرم افزارتون دقیقا چیه؟


برنامه   چند تا فیلد داره که  اعداد توسط اسکنر موجود  بارکرد روی   بسته ها رو اسکن میکنه
سریالشو
بعد به طور خودکار فیلد ها پر میشن و اطلاعات ذخیره میشه در دیتا بیس
و لیبل مخصوص چاپ میشه

که لیبل رو بروی بسته میچسبونیم

در روز 500  عدد  بسته 100 گرمی و 200 گرمی اسکن میشه و پرینت لیبا داده میشه

 1 بار  قطعی پیش نمیاد
ولی به بسته های 400 گرمی که میرسیم
 که در روز حدود 20 عدد اسکن میشن  حداقل 1 بار این مشکل ایجاد میشه
امروز هم به اوج خودش رسیده بود کلا سیستم ها  از شبکه خارج شدن و دوباره وصل شدن
و ما مجبور میشیم برنامه رو ببندیم و دوباره اجرا کنیم

----------


## Ali.Afzal

چند تا سوال:
1- آیا فرم مربوط به بسته های 400گرمی با سایر بسته ها متفاوت هست؟
2- آیا اطلاعاتی که از این بسته های 400گرمی ذخیره میشه متفاوت با سایر بسته هاست؟
3- آیا اون کامپیوتری که روش دیتابیس نصبه هم همین اتفاق براش میافته؟
4- آیا شما تا حالا یه بار برنامه رو trace کردید و باهاش بسته 400گرمی رو زدید؟ البته توی همین شبکه! منظورم اینه که در محیط کد نویسی به همین شبکه متصل بشید و یکبار trace کنید وببینید دقیقا کدوم خط از کدتون هست که باعث این قطعی میشه.شاید مشکل از کدها باشه.(اگر این امکان رو ندارید، میتونید با messageBox ها این کار رو انجامش بدید.)

----------


## saman0181

> چند تا سوال:
> 1- آیا فرم مربوط به بسته های 400گرمی با سایر بسته ها متفاوت هست؟
> 2- آیا اطلاعاتی که از این بسته های 400گرمی ذخیره میشه متفاوت با سایر بسته هاست؟
> 3- آیا اون کامپیوتری که روش دیتابیس نصبه هم همین اتفاق براش میافته؟
> 4- آیا شما تا حالا یه بار برنامه رو trace کردید و باهاش بسته 400گرمی رو زدید؟ البته توی همین شبکه! منظورم اینه که در محیط کد نویسی به همین شبکه متصل بشید و یکبار trace کنید وببینید دقیقا کدوم خط از کدتون هست که باعث این قطعی میشه.شاید مشکل از کدها باشه.(اگر این امکان رو ندارید، میتونید با messageBox ها این کار رو انجامش بدید.)


اولا تشکر بابت پیگیر بودن شما
جواب سوال هاتون
 نه متفاوت نیست فقط در داخل تب مربوطه وزن بسته رو دستی تغییر میدیم از 50 گرمی داره تا 600 گرمی
2.نه اطلاعات ثایت هستش   مثل وزن خالص بسته ساعت تولید تاریخ اپراتور.........
3.بله همین اتفاق برای اون هم میوفته و ارتباطش یک لحظه قطع میشه و دوباره وصل میشه(البته cpu فول میشه که این اتفاق میوفته) و وقتی چند بار قطع بشه چون برنامه بسته بندی روی سیستم سرور هستش با قطع وپ وصل زیاد برنامه هنگ میکنه
4. این اصطلاحات اشنایی ندارم منظورتون رو متوجه نمیشم

----------


## Ali.Afzal

ممنون از لطف شما
منظور من از گزینه چهارم همون دیباگ کردن برنامه هست. اگر شما برنامه نویس این برنامه هستید و دسترسی به سورس این برنامه دارید، میتوانید با دیباگ کردن و اجرای خط به خط برنامه مشکل رو پیدا بکنید.
یک راهی که الان به ذهنم رسید اینه که اگر دسترسی به سورس ندارید و نرم افزار رو خریداری کردید، میتوانید از قسمت Control Panel ->administrative tools -> Event Viewer لاگ هایی که این برنامه انداخته رو هم روی کامپیوتر کلاینت و هم سرور مشاهده کنید. معمولا اگر اتفاقی بیافته، بلافاصله ویندوز یک لاگ در این قسمت ثبت میکند. و به نظر من این کار رو روس کامپیوتر سرور انجام بدید که هم دیتابیس و هم برنامه یک جا هستند.

انشالله که مشکلتون بزودی حل بشه.
التماس دعا

----------


## saman0181

> ممنون از لطف شما
> منظور من از گزینه چهارم همون دیباگ کردن برنامه هست. اگر شما برنامه نویس این برنامه هستید و دسترسی به سورس این برنامه دارید، میتوانید با دیباگ کردن و اجرای خط به خط برنامه مشکل رو پیدا بکنید.
> یک راهی که الان به ذهنم رسید اینه که اگر دسترسی به سورس ندارید و نرم افزار رو خریداری کردید، میتوانید از قسمت Control Panel ->administrative tools -> Event Viewer لاگ هایی که این برنامه انداخته رو هم روی کامپیوتر کلاینت و هم سرور مشاهده کنید. معمولا اگر اتفاقی بیافته، بلافاصله ویندوز یک لاگ در این قسمت ثبت میکند. و به نظر من این کار رو روس کامپیوتر سرور انجام بدید که هم دیتابیس و هم برنامه یک جا هستند.
> 
> انشالله که مشکلتون بزودی حل بشه.
> التماس دعا


راستش برنامه نویس برنامه نیستم و اشناییت ندارم
چون سیستم در اختیار من هستش و باهاش کار میکنم مسول شرکت احساس میکنه من دستکاری کردم
و الان منو مقصر میدونه
من گفتم اگر اینکارو کرده باشم رو بقیه بسته ها که تعدادشون بیشتر هم هست چرا ارور نمیدن که .........

و الان گرفتار این قضیه شدم
البته  sql رو سیستم بنده  نصب هستش و خود برنامه اصلی بسته بندی در سیستم سرور که در اتاق مسپول هستش و ازونجا  فایل exe برنامیه اشتراک گذاشته شده  بین سیستم ها که اجرا میکنن
کلا پیکر بندی  درست نیست
فردا صبح چک میکنم لوک  را  و عکس میگیرم براتون

----------


## Ali.Afzal

با سلام و خداقوت

آخه چرا سیستم ها رو دستکاری میکنید که این بلا سرتون بیاد؟!! آخه چرا؟!!!  :قهقهه: 

فقط یادتون باشه لاگ رو هنگامی عکس بگیرید که قطع شده باشه سیستم.
راستی برنامه ایرانی هستش یا خارجی؟

انشالله که مشکل حل میشه

----------

